# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Требуются Певец или Певица на постоянку, свадебный диджей для сотрудничества

## marry

В Перво на постоянку, аппаратура в кафе есть. Искала для себя, но пока не планирую садиться на точку. Так, что можете сказать от Марии. Гарантия 500. Работа с 20.00-00.00. Контактный телефон кафе 8-926-360-58-07. Надеюсь, кому-нибудь поможет эта информация. Всем удачи!

----------


## marry

Ищу хорошего парня со своей аппаратурой и транспортом, ответственного и порядочного. 

Резюме и фото присылайте на почту art-muz@ya.ru

----------

